# Making friends



## joasim33 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi all
I am a single woman living in Duquesa and would like to make new friends - are there any clubs I could join or has anyone any advice on how to make friends and not just sit in a bar!!! Would welcome thoughts.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Cultural activities*



joasim33 said:


> Hi all
> I am a single woman living in Duquesa and would like to make new friends - are there any clubs I could join or has anyone any advice on how to make friends and not just sit in a bar!!! Would welcome thoughts.


Hi,
sorry, don't live in your area otherwise would be quite happy to meet up!
Spanish classes might be an idea, as might volunteering of some kind if there are any expats near you a lot of times there are programmes up and running.
Also in September/ October the town halls put out lists of activities they offer like keep fit, sewing, dancing, painting - you'd be surprised. OK , if you can speak Spanish it's easier, but you can try painting in any language. They may even offer Spanish classes...

Keep on with the forum - you might meet people here as well!

Best wishes


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

joasim33 said:


> Hi all
> I am a single woman living in Duquesa and would like to make new friends - are there any clubs I could join or has anyone any advice on how to make friends and not just sit in a bar!!! Would welcome thoughts.


Hi and welcome! 

This is perhaps a rude question! so forgive me in advance!!! But you dont give any indication as to your age .... not that stops you for getting involved in most things! but if you are very young for example then I wouldnt recommend contacting ICE which is a social group but predominantly for the more mature people that side of the coast ... there are also a couple of others but again they may no appeal if you are 20 and prefer a more "lively" lifestyle! .... 

Sue


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

joasim33 said:


> Hi all
> I am a single woman living in Duquesa and would like to make new friends - are there any clubs I could join or has anyone any advice on how to make friends and not just sit in a bar!!! Would welcome thoughts.



Welcome to the forum, if I knew where Duquesa was and it was close to me then I might be persuaded to invite you round for a coffee or meet somewhere !!!! The more friends the better. However, in the meantime I feel that I have a fair few friends on here, which I know isnt the same as face to face, but its reassuring and we do have a laugh and a moan etc on here, and it can be quite entertaining as well as informative!!!!! Most of us on here are a nice friendly bunch!!!! So feel free to "pop in" whenever you like :ranger:

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Welcome to the forum, if I knew where Duquesa was and it was close to me then I might be persuaded to invite you round for a coffee or meet somewhere !!!! The more friends the better. However, in the meantime I feel that I have a fair few friends on here, which I know isnt the same as face to face, but its reassuring and we do have a laugh and a moan etc on here, and it can be quite entertaining as well as informative!!!!! Most of us on here are a nice friendly bunch!!!! So feel free to "pop in" whenever you like :ranger:
> 
> Jo xxx


 Its down my way Jojo .....out of Estepona towards Gib.....  x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Its down my way Jojo .....out of Estepona towards Gib.....  x


Aaahh right, a bit too far for me. And Sue, you spend too much time in Malaga!!!!!!! 

PWs idea of Spanish classes is a good one, they'll be lots of like minded Brits and it'll be useful, not only to make friends, but you may learn a bit of spanish on the way

Jo xxx


----------



## joasim33 (Aug 9, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> This is perhaps a rude question! so forgive me in advance!!! But you dont give any indication as to your age .... not that stops you for getting involved in most things! but if you are very young for example then I wouldnt recommend contacting ICE which is a social group but predominantly for the more mature people that side of the coast ... there are also a couple of others but again they may no appeal if you are 20 and prefer a more "lively" lifestyle! ....
> 
> Sue



Hi Sue
Thanks for reply - and you are forgiven - let me just say I am slightly older than 20! What is ICE? You also mentioned a couple of other groups - can you let me have details if possible?
Thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It would seem that there is a department in the town hall of Manilver dedicated to foreign residents. I think that is amazing!!There were Spanish classes organised for this summer. Details on this link. 
La delegación de Extranjeros de Manilva pone en marcha los Cursos de Verano de Español para Extranjeros - Diario Estepona
It gives a phone number and address


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

joasim33 said:


> Hi Sue
> Thanks for reply - and you are forgiven - let me just say I am slightly older than 20! What is ICE? You also mentioned a couple of other groups - can you let me have details if possible?
> Thanks


Hi Jo

ICE is the International Club of Estepona (sounds pretty grand doesnt it!?!?!) its a large group of expats (not all English!) who get together organise trips, dinners, evenings out, bbq´s, visiting Speakers etc etc .... and they have their own premises where they meet up, it has a bar and eating place etc - I only know about this because my OH did some work for one of two of the members last year - but even though its open for anyone to join, it tends to be older couples and singles who do so ..... retired, semi retired (those lucky enough to retire in their late 40s - but I dont think there are too many of them). Im going to try and find you some contact details for other stuff around that area just in case ..... Ill come back to you later today if possible.

Even though I live pretty close to you (Estepona) I work full time in Malaga so I,m rarely at home! lol!!! so dont get involved in much at all really outside the office!

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi again

Ive posted a link to a list of Clubs along the Coast just to give you an idea of some of the stuff thats around, although its not always going to be in your area.

Clubs Costa del Sol, society and clubs and associations in Andalucia, southern Spain

Estepona has a Foreigners Dept and I know they keep information that may be helpful, but I cant find details at the moment. I have also just seen in Andalucia-life.com classes for Spanish Cooking! which is run by expats .... and language courses.

It may also be worth checking out the Sports Centres (even the larger hotels gyms etc) and looking at classes, dance, aerobic, general keep fit (depending on your stamina! lol) as these are often good places to meet new people ... of all nationalities.

You could of course (if you felt up to it!) start a club of your own ? perhaps put an ad in the local papers ? start up a coffee club, or book club, or book and drink lots of wine club! lol they are always fun! - The Resident is pretty good as its printed on English and Spanish and I think covers your area as well as Estepona. 

Ill speak to my OH tonight and see if he has any ideas,

Sue 

 Sue


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Another way if you are learning Spanish is to put a card up in the college for English-Spanish conversational exchange. Then you can practise Spanish conversation more and quite often end up making friends too.

Caz.


----------

